# InFocus ScreenPlay 7210 HD DLP Projector



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

for $2,999 on woot.com. The closest price I saw in my quick look on Froogle was $4,999

For those that don't know woot, they only have a one product for one day, then they sell something else.

IOTW, this sale is only good for today.

JCD


----------

